# best 5x5 routines?



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

what is the best 5x5 for mass, and is the pull pull principle applied or is there other ways?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I like bill starr's 5x5 routines.

Google him if your not sure.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Gza1 said:


> what is the best 5x5 for mass, and is the pull pull principle applied or is there other ways?


Hi Pal,

I've just started a pretty intense 5x5 routine, its a 3 day split but i need the 2 days off inbetween to recover. I've only been doing it for 2 weeks but already my legs and arms appear to be thicker. I defo think its the way ahead and for a change of routine will do you the world of good.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anything that has:

Whole body trained 3 x / week

Control over fatigue (ie not every set to point of fatigue)

Long term volume loads and tapers (ie drop some sets to peak, build volume earlier in cycle)

Allowance for loading increases every week (ie start light and smooth, build "momentum" over several weeks).

Horizontal and vertical push and pull movements in each session

Hip hinge (ie bend knees and hips together e.g. Sq / DL / Clean / Fr Sq in every session)

You could make about 9000000000 (well maybe not, but loads!) of routines under those guidelines, and I'd wager they would all be about equally effective. Trick is finding one you "believe" in / feel comfortable with and will therefore put your heart and soul into.

Cheers,

G


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

As Bully say's, 'Madow' is an awesome routine by Bill Starr. I was at a sticking point with my lifts & 'Madcow' certainly changed it. Couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

about to start 2 months of 5x5 liked it last year did it on bench-chins,leg press shoulder press,dips curls and worked

legs/shoulders day1 day2 chest back triceps


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanx for feed back boys, nobbylou wats ur routine? im kind ov scared in goin to under training by like not shurging for traps and isolating my arms, i knw this wont happen but im kinda new to 5x5 tried it 2 day and really enjoyd it i did

squats

bench

rows

weighted chins

and i feel really good and felt strong on everything, but i dnt really knw what my wed and fri routine goin to be, most of the 5x5 i have seen every session starts with squats, and you only do bench and ohp 1ce, is ther a reason for this?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Gza1 said:


> thanx for feed back boys, nobbylou wats ur routine? *im kind ov scared in goin to under training* by like not shurging for traps and isolating my arms, i knw this wont happen but im kinda new to 5x5 tried it 2 day and really enjoyd it i did
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


If you put in some effort *undertraining* is never gonna happen on a 5x5 full body routine mate, done 3 times a week *over *training is a definate possibility however.

Incorporate the advice of wee g , that is what mades a 5x5 productive and stops you getting beaten up too quick.

The bill starr workouts also incorporate what wee g has mentioned.


----------

